# First hunting trip to S. Africa looking for advice



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

OK guys, I am preparing for my trip to South Africa in March. I was just going to bring a rifle but now have decided to bring a bow as well. I have some questions for you pro's and experienced guys.

My bow is about 62 lbs. & 27 3/4" draw.

Is a 125 grain broad head adequate?
Is fixed blade preferred?

Any advice on a successful broad head?

I have other limbs to go up to 70lbs. should I do the swap?

I am just looking at plains game; gemsbok, impala, maybe wildebeest with bow or rifle?


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm going to South Africa in the summer.. 62lb will be plently.. I'd want around 400-450 grains of total arrow and a SHARP fixed blade


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Look at VPA or Magnus broadheads.. There are plenty others that will work like slick trick, qad exodus etc. but those would be my first two


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

62 pounds should work work well for you. We made our third trip this past summer, and shooting 56 #'s I took a Zebra and Black Wildebeest. I have used either 415/425 grain arrows with Muzzy 3 blade 125 on all three trips. 

Gemsbok and Wildebeest can tough critters, but neither one can tolerate a hole in both lungs.

I would definitely go with fixed blade heads. All of the outfitters I've talked with have either recommended or required fixed blades. 

I've done a little simple write-up on things I wished I had known before my first trip. It's too long to post here, but, if you're interested, I'd be happy to email you a copy. Just get your address to me.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you for the input guys. I really appreciate it. I am going to go up in arrow size to get more weight. I'm at 390 with a 125gr. And 12%FOC.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I am hunting Authentic African Adventure. It was recommended to my buddy that I am going with. I have been to SA twice now the past years for work but never hunted. I have spent a few days in Krueger. 

We are going in March so we are not sure about how many archery opportunities we will have but we are planning to bow hunt as much as possible. 

Does anyone have input on AAA or the bow hunting in March?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I went back in 2012 with a 62lbs bowtech cpxl with QAD exodus head and passed thru Kudu, Gemsbuck, bluewilderbeast, 1 impala, diker, waterbuck, baboon, warthog, blesbuck, the only arrow that didn't go thru was a second impala but it was a frontal shot.

I was a 31'' draw tho, but you will be fine with your set up.

I wouldn't use a Mech head tho.


----------



## rkwilson (May 24, 2009)

I shoot 28" draw with 70lbs and 465 grain (total) axis fmj with a 125 grain 2 blade Solid. It blew through zebra, warthog, impala and waterbuck with no issues at all. I think 60 lbs with no less than 400 grain arrow with a good sharp 2 blade head will be just fine. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I figured out my hunting arrow will be a 400 spine @ around 405. I may just have to go up to 340 or 300 spine.


----------



## rkwilson (May 24, 2009)

400 is fine. you dont want it to be overspined. if you are trying to add weight you can always toy around with wraps, different fletchings, broadhead adapters, heavier inserts, etc... they make some 50 grain inserts that I use from time to time that are half outserts. I really like them.


----------



## Sees Far (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't make it too difficult. If you go with an outfitter who caters to bow hunters you will have shots at 20 yards or less. Your elk set up is more than enough. I went and shot 60 lbs. it was plenty. I just used my deer set up. You will be fine on plains game. I used Steelhead SOB's read about them. Great head. Have fun!


----------



## jstephens61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Was in SA in September and took 2 zebras, a waterbuck, blue wildebeest, Impala, kudu and 3 baboons. Shot them all with a 3 blade Muzzy, 100 grain. Pass throughs on all of them out to 30 yards.
Good luck, have fun and take plenty of money.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

jstephens61 said:


> Was in SA in September and took 2 zebras, a waterbuck, blue wildebeest, Impala, kudu and 3 baboons. Shot them all with a 3 blade Muzzy, 100 grain. Pass throughs on all of them out to 30 yards.
> Good luck, have fun and take plenty of money.


Baboon is high on my list. Looking forward to the wildebeest also. I was on safari there two years ago and loved it.


----------



## jstephens61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hopperton, the baboons were the most skidish animals I took. Don't remember how many times I got busted trying to draw. Ended up standing in the back of the blind, off to one side, drew and then stepped over to make the shot.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Good tip, I will be printing this page to take with me. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bameliteawnser (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey hopperton i stay in South africa (alldys limpopo) 62# would be good enough just look at vitals on our gane as the sit more to the front and down........great place to come and hunt enjoy


----------



## Bameliteawnser (Nov 7, 2013)

If you need any advice or any tips pm me know alot op PH down here


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

Kinetic energy 450 + plus if you wound a animal and dont recover you just bought it. I'm going to south Africa in the month of September. looking for other to join our crew of Bowhunters. The owner of the ranch is a Bowhunter and have know him for 15 years.


----------

